# Dropshipping, war: Ist das ein seriöser Shop?



## raundsi (8 April 2014)

Wieder was gelernt: http://www.dropshipping.de/drop-shipping.php

Was es alles gibt, sagenhaft...


----------



## BenTigger (8 April 2014)

Tja nur:



> *Sonderpreis:*
> Den Zugang zur DropShipping-Datenbank erhalten Sie ein Jahr zum Sonderpreis für nur 49,- EUR (statt 98,- EUR) inkl. MwSt.. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit bis 30 Tage vor Ablauf des Bezugsjahres möglich und wird unverzüglich schriftlich bestätigt.


----------



## raundsi (8 April 2014)

Ooops... sollte keine Werbung sein, nur auf der Seite ist ganz gut erklärt, worum es bei Drop Shipping geht. Abos abschließen soll man natürlich nicht...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 April 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> nur auf der Seite ist ganz gut erklärt, worum es bei Drop Shipping geht.



Nein, auf der Seite ist einlullendes Geschwätz um die Leute ins Unglück zu locken. Der klassische, deutsche Begriff für "Drop Shipping" ist Streckengeschäft und das gibt es schon immer. Ich liefere einen Teil der Waren meines Onlinehandels im Namen anderer Händler aus, aber in diesen Fällen sind die Voraussetzungen ganz andere. Meine Kunden haben ein Kerngeschäft und ergänzen ihr Geschäft lediglich mit meinen Lieferungen. Darauf eine Existenz aufbauen zu wollen ist einfach Wahnsinn, da das größte Problem eines Händlers, die Kundengewinnung schlichtweg vergessen wird.

Ein DropShipper hat nur das beschränkte Sortiment von ein oder zwei Lieferanten, das auch hunderte anderer Dropshipper anbieten, damit kann man sich nie ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal erarbeiten. Der Dropshipper trägt das gesamte unternehmerische Risiko, Retouren, Zahlungsausfälle, etc. Der Dropshipper muß Kunden finden und Werbung machen, diese Kosten werden unterschätzt. Versandhandel ist ein Vollzeitberuf, den man nicht vom Wohnzimmertisch betreiben kann. Man muß zu Bürozeiten für die Kunden erreichbar sein, Fragen beantworten und Probleme (wie z.B. verschwundene oder nicht angenommene Pakete) klären. Der Dropshipper ist ein handlungsunfähiger Vermittler zwischen Kunden und Versender, der immer nur Fragen weitergeben kann und aus diesem Grund vom Kunden als inkompetent wahrgenommen wird. Mit den Konditionen, die Dropshippern angeboten werden, ist es nicht möglich in den grünen Bereich zu kommen. Also Finger weg!

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das Amt für moderne Christenverfolgung vulgo Finanzamt genannt.
DIE holen sich ihren Anteil egal wie gut der Laden läuft.


----------



## raundsi (9 April 2014)

Am Ende hängts von der Marge ab, z.B. indem ich meinen Kunden EU-Ware vorgaukle und den Kram von einem Fernost-Importeur ausliefern lasse ... und ob ich vielleicht sogar noch die Steuern sparen kann, z.B. mit einem Briefkasten auf Gibraltar... dann könnte es funktionieren


----------



## Anonym5123535 (26 August 2022)

Nein, definitiv unseriös.
Bitte macht nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2022)

https://www.thatsmecards.de/impressum.php
(wohl eine weibliche Verwandte des GF)
Dafür dass  der Laden angeblich seit 2003 im Geschäft ist,  gibt  es so gut wie kein aussagekräftige Info.
(Werbegeschwätz  fällt nicht unter Info)


----------

